# Can't get primary clutch off!



## Rusty (May 7, 2009)

I can not get the primary clutch off. I have the bolt out but cant get clutch off the shaft with removal bolt. I tried with impact and no luck. I tried with large ratchet and can not get it off. Please help!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

You have the puller? and you can't get it? Be sure to put a little grease on the threads and on the tip. Back it up with a bar through the legs or a 1/2" drive extention between the lower part of a leg to the floorboard. That's a bit risky but people do it all the time. A bar applyes the pressure over two legs rather then one.

It has no choice, it has to come off. I use mt 24" torque wrench to take mine off and of course put it back on. Remember, 69ftlbs is what it has to be torqued back to.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Get the puller tight with the ratchet and leave the bind on it , remove the ratchet ,Not the socket and tap the socket LIGHTLY about 5-10 times, Then put the ratchet back on and try again , I would not suggest using a impact at all, several post in here about broken pullers .....


----------



## Rusty (May 7, 2009)

After pounding a bud lite, a little grease, a few choice words and a bloddy hand it finally popped off. Should I put a little grease on the taper before I put it back on?:flames:


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Rusty said:


> After pounding a bud lite, a little grease, a few choice words and a bloddy hand it finally popped off. Should I put a little grease on the taper before I put it back on?:flames:


Whatever you do, DON'T PUT GREASE ON THE TAPER!! You will have issues.. The shaft has to be completely clean and free of any oil or grease... 


---
- Wasting time, one post at a time... Via Tapatalk for iPhone 4...


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

gpinjason said:


> Whatever you do, DON'T PUT GREASE ON THE TAPER!! You will have issues.. The shaft has to be completely clean and free of any oil or grease...


 
X2..It MUST be clean, dry and have NO film of any kind. The book says use acetone to clean both surfaces. And it must be torqued exactly as the book says. Either 69ftlbs for 05-07 and I think 68 for 08s and up. Better check first


----------



## tsirwin (Jun 5, 2011)

I just had the same problem with a 2008 BF 650 sra, both the primary and secondary were rusted on. With the primary we did the same as above, kept tension on the puller and tapped it with a dead blow hammer till it popped. The secondary we used a gear puller and same process. Made for long day but great learning experience. 
One thing I would like to mention is while you have either the primary or secondary off take the time and wipe the inside of the shevs clean with the acetone cleaner, the part were the clutch and the belt make contact. Repeat this again when finished final assembly to make sure the surfaces are oil and grease free.


----------

